# Best choice for remote HDMI?



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

What's on the computer you're trying to view from other room?

At my house we use Raspberry Pi's plugged into TV's to stream stored content from any computer.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Any specific reason why you need that computer connected to that TV? There's other options, such as android boxes and raspberry PIs.... 

Either you can buy a long, AND good quality HDMI cable (which won't be cheap) or buy HDMI/Cat5 extender adapters. The adapters allow for longer runs using cat5e or greater cables which are quite a bit cheaper then long HDMI cables. If thy insist on this, also get a wireless keyboard mouse combo. (I like the mini combos) There are some ways of using an Android phone instead of the mouse, but it's clumsy. 

Cheers!


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

First of all, that HDMI Switch won't work, because it has several Inputs.
To view the same Image on multiple Screens, you'll need a HDMI Switch that has multiple outputs, also available on Amazon or Monoprice.com

For up to 80 Feet, you can use a good HDMI Cable, for longer Runs you could use a Cat6 to HDMI adapter.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks very much, people. I should explain further- i would like to watch amazon stuff on that tv in the other room, which cant be reached by cable- way too long. Id have to chop sheetrock too much to connect.

Also, we currently use our main room tv for stuff (amazon movies) but we also would like to access other online stuff like- so much out there say, youtubes, etc. I dont think Amazon components cater to youtubes, right?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Why make it so complicated?
Get a Roku, plug it into that Vizio, hook it up to your wireless Network, and you are done.
All kinds of streaming services on the Roku.

https://smile.amazon.com/Roku-Strea...nements=p_n_feature_two_browse-bin:3234693011


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Lots of streamer boxes out there to choose from, and that's probably the easiest way.

Most streamer boxes today (roku, google, ausus, mede8er... etc) have amazon tv (and more) built right into them. A lot of models are also wifi capable so if you have a wireless router you can stream any content you have from the computer right to your tv.... movies, pics, music...


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Complicated?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Deja-vue said:


> Why make it so complicated?
> Get a Roku, plug it into that Vizio, hook it up to your wireless Network, and you are done.
> All kinds of streaming services on the Roku.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Roku-Strea...nements=p_n_feature_two_browse-bin:3234693011


Thanks, Deja. So with this item I can get everything on the internet? Like youtube, etc? Google was mentioned- I asume that IS internet, period(?). 

Its complicated when one knows very little about this, people. Thats why Im here to ask for help. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

papereater said:


> Thanks, Deja. So with this item I can get everything on the internet? Like youtube, etc? Google was mentioned- I asume that IS internet, period(?).
> 
> Its complicated when one knows very little about this, people. Thats why Im here to ask for help.
> Thanks.


They allow you access to Amazon tv, Youtube, internet, netflix, pretty much all the music apps. They also allow you to stream everything from your computer. Most of them come with there own internal codec system so they can read and playback a HUGE variety of formats. Some of them (like my mede8er) will even automatically scrape (look on the internet for movie information) and build a library for your movies and video.

You either run it wireless form your router or hard wire it to the router (I run mine hard wired) then it's a simple HDMI from the streamer to the tv.

It's a pretty simple and complete answer to today's rather wide variety of viewing sources.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Just what Bob says.
In addition, there are Blu-Ray players out there with almost the same Options.
You will have some Fun with that Roku, I'm sure.

Personally, I don't use that device, I use the DUNE-HD and the SkyStreamX, but that is a whole different Topic.
:wink2:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm using a Roku at home, The output goes into a 4x4 HDMI matrix, so it can be sourced and controlled from any location in the home.

Works great!


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

OK, people, I will buy it. Guess thats all I need. I wil hook it up and then watch youtubes.......

Big Thanks.


----------

